# Changing out kitchen sinks



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

Do you still do them? Have customer sign a waiver for laminate and tile tops ? I have walked away from 2 sinks in 7 years. removing cast sinks just plain [email protected]@k. I dont want to eat a new counter top for a $300 sink install. i need to work on a "not liable" form for the customer to sign.

your thoughts


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I warn every customer. I had a mica counter top explode while taking out a cast iron sink that had been recaulked many times. steve


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I warn them every time. Then use the utmost caution.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i use a real thin 11/2in. putty knife&go at it easy, works out really well.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

leak1 said:


> i use a real thin 11/2in. putty knife&go at it easy, works out really well.


Exactly what I do.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

It's hard to do the putty knife trick when someone used the wrong adhesive to seal the sink down.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

You Just Need A Bigger Hammer!!!!!! Just Kidding!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

leak1 said:


> You Just Need A Bigger Hammer!!!!!! Just Kidding!


 
I started off with one, driving those shims in and it wouldn't budge. Customer was paying me $85 hour straight time, he spent like $700 with me that day to replace that sink.


What's bad? 


That sink is now 3 years old and I bet it is rough looking as hell. That finish is notorious for scratching and looking rough. 


I told that guy last year to find another plumber because he's 22 miles from the shop, and every time I go do work for him, I lose money. Phone rings and I'd rather be in 5 driveways doing 5 jobs than 1 job making 5 jobs pay.

More people that know you, the more work that can be created from.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You guys ever come across one of those mica's that has the under mount sink sandwiched between two layers of that shiot?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

some kitchen sinks are like a woman you have to be gentle and do some sweet-talking.


----------



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks guys, i got 2 new putty knives today. I did the job today i was dreading all week 4' vanity top between two walls with wallpaper. ended up with one small tear that clear caulk smoothed out. overall i'm glad today is over.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

spence that deserves the ol tool time salute!!!!!!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I cracked a formica top at an elderly couples' home. I had been to there house many times, done emergency service, but I cracked that p.o.s. laminate and it turned ugly quick. They were very wealthy, and actually nice to me, their stereotypical, pushy daughter drove me meshuggah. I had a carpenter go there, measure up, order the countertop, pick it up andnot go back because the daughter was calling him constantly. I ended up with a handyman franchise doing it and I paid for it, just to shut them up. Now I use a painter's scraper to cut the caulk bead.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm thinking Man Show salute myself....


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I cracked a formica top at an elderly couples' home. I had been to there house many times, done emergency service, but I cracked that p.o.s. laminate and it turned ugly quick. They were very wealthy, and actually nice to me, their stereotypical, pushy daughter drove me meshuggah. I had a carpenter go there, measure up, order the countertop, pick it up andnot go back because the daughter was calling him constantly. I ended up with a handyman franchise doing it and I paid for it, just to shut them up. Now I use a painter's scraper to cut the caulk bead.


Yep, I cracked a faux marble countertop somehow and had the customer call a counterman and replace it. The pos was from HD or someplace. Cost me 250.00 back in '94. That's the only drama I can remember.

I love replacing sinks, though, easy money...


----------

